# Texas Cow has quadruplets.



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.wsmv.com/story/28556261/rare-quadruplet-calves-born-in-dekalb

Calves were named Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Moo


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow....i wonder what the sex (and are they sterile) is of enny, meannie, miny, and moe, (good names) i also wonder if momma was taking any fertility drugs......seems in humans anytime someone is taking them, multiple births occur.

Well, I didn't look at the link, 3 bulls and a heifer.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll bet the heifer is a freemartin.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

speaking of fertility drugs, I bet that cow is a better mother to her babies then the Octamom is


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> speaking of fertility drugs, I bet that cow is a better mother to her babies then the Octamom is


Haven't heard much about octomom in recent years.....there is no way a single parent could raise 8 kids.....well, I suppose there is but while theoretically possible, it's completely unrealistic. Didn't she do some porn or something similar?


----------

